# Vintage warbirds in 1024x768



## evangilder (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been playing around with Photoshop on some older, and newer images to create a vintage look with sepia. I thought I would put them up for your folks to enjoy as well.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

Other than being a little big, they look real good, Eric. The gray-scale
brings out more detail, I think.. Good Job...

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Charles. I tried to make them the normally smaller size I use, but I had a request for these, and I like that the details stand out better at this resolution.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work Eric.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2008)

Great work Eric.

Nothing more beautiful than a warbird.....

"Other than you Roberta" (wife just walked into the room)  

TO


----------



## DBII (Mar 12, 2008)

I am a big fan of B&W. I thought Sepia had more of a brown tone. I love the first two shots. Prop plans look better in B&W.

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great stuff eric it does seem to stand out at ya in b/w


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2008)

I vary my level of sepia depending on the mood of the shot. Here is my next installment.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 13, 2008)

Great shots. Love the polished aluminum look on that Invader. Gotta be noisy as hell inside those twins, big engines close to the cockpit.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Eric, You wouldnt happen to have the B-17 Aluminum Overcast or the Liberty Belle in black and white would you?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2008)

Not yet. I missed AO when it was here a few years ago and bellied in at Van Nuys. It will be coming back in April here. Whether I get to go see it or not is kinda up in the air as I have a "special event" to shoot while it is here. I can't divulge any details at this point, but it will be cool. Whether it is cool, or REALLY cool remains to be seen.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 16, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Not yet. I missed AO when it was here a few years ago and bellied in at Van Nuys. It will be coming back in April here. Whether I get to go see it or not is kinda up in the air as I have a "special event" to shoot while it is here. I can't divulge any details at this point, but it will be cool. Whether it is cool, or REALLY cool remains to be seen.



That's cool, good luck with your special event. I'm thinking of trying to do some black and white photo's this year at the EAA. My mom has some very old camera's for decoration that I'm thinking of borrowing and trying to use if I can find film for them. Cant remember off hand models but will know more this coming weekend as I am going home for 4 days.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2008)

As much as I like the old cameras, I will stick with the Nikon and photoshop. Not having to setup a dark room and worry about the chemicals is a big plus for me.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah that is the same with me Eric. Good stuff - it looks pretty much like it was done in b/w/sepia anyway and it take less time to do and they are already digital.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

Great stuff Eric!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 18, 2008)

Love the Invader shot mate!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 18, 2008)

Cheer, Wildcat!

Here are a few more, including a rare Stampe et Renard SV-4C (rare in the US anyway). And the cub isn't technically a warbird, there were some that were.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 18, 2008)

Shots are real beauties. Clean. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DBII (Mar 18, 2008)

The A-26 and B-25 are hot.

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice work Eric....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. More to come as I get to them.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2008)

Been a while since I last updated this...so here you go!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Brilliant! fantastic shots, mate.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, more to come. I will be up at Minter Field in Shafter next weekend for the "Warbirds in Action" show. I should get some good shots there too.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome  

Thanks Eric.

TO


----------



## HealzDevo (May 1, 2008)

Cool images those vintage warbird photos, Evengilder. By the way, nice Mr Bean (Ronan Atkinson avatar).


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2008)

Cheers, HD.


----------



## DBII (May 1, 2008)

I found your work on a CAF website. Nice work, love the P-51.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2008)

Thanks DBII. Which CAF website? I know of a couple I am on, if there are more, I'd be interested to know.


----------



## DBII (May 1, 2008)

I do not remember the Squadron, it is one in California. I was looking through the website and saw a picture that looked familar, then I saw your name on it. I can send you the link of you would like it. I wished I had your lens when the Spitefire nosed over last Saturday.

DBII


----------



## trackend (May 1, 2008)

Too good for words Eric so I'll just dribble


----------



## DBII (May 1, 2008)

Here it is. They even posted a picture of your smiling face in an SNJ-5

PORTRAITS OF OURWING'SAIRCRAFT

dbii


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2008)

Yep, that's the SoCal wing, where I am a member. They use my stuff regularly on the website and in their newsletter.


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2008)

Time for some additions...

T-28 on a carrier approach.
T-34 air-to-air
Fokker on Patrol.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2008)

Sweet!...


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2008)

I figured since the anniversary of the famous speech was coming up soon, I would pay tribute to the RAF, and Winston Churchill. It's also a tribute to Reginald Mitchell.  to all of you.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2008)

I still love monochrome Eric, they are really superb shots, and this isnt bullshit, there amoungst the best air to air iv'e seen. 
For digital the tonal range you've obtained (especially the Tri Plane) is phenominal and what a super background.
Thanks for giving me the pleasure of seeing them.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Lee! I'm glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

I'm with track on this..totally agree, well done Eric!


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2008)

Superb shot as usual Eric.


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2008)

Wonderful shots!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2008)

New edits, new shots, and one older one. An A-26 Invader, T-28A and the firecat L-39.


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2008)

Yummy stuff Eric crisp as a biscuit really liked the T28 shot and that A-26 is in fantastic nick (bet it costs a packet to keep it looking like that).

Couple of questions(sorry to be boring) did you do much manipulation in Pshop and can you remember the lens for the first 2 shots I just got an 18-200 VR nikkor lens and I seem to remember you saying you had one or was it the 70-300? (bit of a senior moment there I'm afraid) I hav'nt had time to test it yet.

Oh one other thing I dare say you already know but Kenrockwells site Nikon D300 Review 
He has done a brilillant write up on the D300 I wish I could afford one 

His user guide has been really handy in getting me up to speed on the D200 in time for FL (though he is a bit too obsessed with setting colour to max vivid for my taste) the Nikon hand book is rubbish by comparison

sorry Ive gone sideways

I am mightly impressed with your images Eric and you have real flair for aviation pictures, They dont just come out as high quality record shots the composition you use is very well observed. Do you do online lessons


----------



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't do a lot of tweaking of shots in Photoshop. There are a couple of reasons for that, one, even though I have been using it for years, I have barely scratched the surface on everything it can do and would still consider myself a novice with Photoshop. Two, my thought is that is I have to spend more than a couple of minutes on a shot, it's probably not good enough anyway (I know, I'm a perfectionist). Although I do occasionally go back and look closer at shots that didn't make the first cut. I like to do that during the off-season.

One thing that I have started doing recently is hunting dust spots on my images. One of the sites I post photos to are real dust spot nazis, and they will reject photos if you have one or two dust spots. I found it vexing at first, but realized that they were just pushing me to be more of a perfectionist (or as the missus would say, more of a pain in the arse). Clearing dust spots with the clone stamp tool really does make them better. Of course, cleaning the sensor and the lens helps!  But in the environments for shooting airplanes, dust is always an issue.

I have the 18-200 VR and it is a really nice lens. The first shot above was taken with the 18-200 on the D50. The second was with the Bigma. The last one was with my first big zoom, the 70-300 ED lens (not the VR version). I have been toying with picking up the 70-300 VR for a nice light-weight zoom for the closer shows. I love the Bigma, but that thing is a beast. The 18-200 is my favorite lens, not too heavy, nice reach and tack sharp images. It has perfect range for air-to-air work and the VR is a great addition.

Ken Rockwell is the man! I was directed to the site by a friend of his. He is an electrical engineer, turned photographer and gear expert. I have used his site for reference many times and to check on something I am considering purchasing. He raved about the 18-200, and I couldn't agree more. And the d300 is on my list for this year if I can keep the cashflow in the positive direction.

You're doing fine with your shots Lee. Your compositions are well done. Once you get the hang of the D200, you are going to get some good stuff. The D50 is a good camera, the D200 is a *great *camera.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous shots Eric! 

Love the Invader!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

All great, but the Invader shot is brilliant!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. That's a good looker. From what I have been told, the guys that has that one has 2 others. Must be rough...


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for that very full post Eric The bigma is a monster (but good exercise, after a whole days shooting my knuckles are dragging on the ground) IMO fantastic value for money.

I really appreciate your comments as it took your thread off track 
cheers Eric
Lee


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 23, 2008)

Great stuff there Eric, the black and whites make for a great change of pace. Still waiting on a B-17 in back an white though. If you get a chance, please!!!!


----------

